# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  نشيدة ودعت روحي يوم وادعت غالي( رووووعة )

## MissUAE10

*




 نــشـيــدة ودعـــت روحــــي 


الكلمات:


ودعت روحي يوم ودعت غالي وحبه كبير فاق كل خيالي

ليته يحس بضيقتي في غيابه والله أعزه يا بشر يا قرابه

ودي ولو يشوف في يوم حالي أبكي على فراقه طول الليالي

طيبه غمرني مثل مزن السحابة قدره عزيز كل شخص يهابه

أحبه حيل ودايم في بالي هذا شعوري صدق لأغلى الغوالي






للاستماع والحفظ 

من هنا 

http://www.rofof.com/5mezfo7/File.html

أو 

http://www.ma3ali.name/female/k/up_down/71186375857.mp3 [/FONT]*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## عنـ؛دي

مشكووووووووووووووووره اختي ..

----------


## براءه طفله

روووووووعه الكلمااااااااااااااااااااات ><

مشكووووووورة خييييييييتي

----------


## تسونامي

حلوه الانشوده 
مشكوره

----------


## قمر 2020

مشكووووره الغاليه ع النشيده الروعه

----------


## jameela200

كنت محتاجة للنشيدة

اشكرج الغالية

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم عزيزاتي

----------


## زهرة الاقحوان

كلمات ولا أروع

----------


## ريحانة الجنة

مشكووووووووووووووووره اختي ..

----------


## اميرة الورد1

مشكووووورة حبوبه عالنشيدة الغاااوية..........................

----------


## $ظي$

رووووووووووووووعة الانشودة 
دمتي بود

----------


## نوف الكعبي

روووووووووووعه فديتج
ومشكوووورة ^^

----------


## المها1995

تسلمين الغاليه

----------


## إحساس مجروح



----------


## دلوعة زوجي

جااااااري التحميل
اكيييييييد رووعه

----------


## MissUAE10

> جااااااري التحميل
> اكيييييييد رووعه


 أسعدني مرورج الطيب فديتج

----------


## دانه @

مشكورة الغلا على الانشودة الرائعه

----------


## شجون اليالي

رووووووووووووعه الانشوده


بارك الله فيج اختي

----------


## حياتي غيــر

مشكوره اختي

----------


## جنة المشاعر

روووووووووووووعة مشكوووورة الغلا

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب عزيزاتي

----------


## الشوق اتعبني

روووووووووـــــــــــــــــــ ووووووووووووعه

تسلمييــــــن الغاليـــــــهـ على النشيـــــده ^^

----------


## الحلوة زعلانة

*
راآآآآآآآآآآئعهـ .. أختي .. تسلمين .. موضوعج الحلو ..~

أعيش لحظة النشيدهـ ..*

----------


## ذات الحياة

اشكرج على الاختيار 
تسلمين على المشاركة الحزينه 
والله لا يفرق حد ولا يجيب الوداع لاي قريب 

شكرا لج الغالية

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب عزيزاتي

----------


## دلــوعة

روووووووووووووووووعة ..

تسلمين حبيبتي يزاج الله خير ..  :Smile:

----------


## أم شـهـد ^_^

رووووووعه الكلمااااات 

تسلميين الغلا

----------


## غناتي.

يسلمووو ع الانشوده اختي ..

----------


## غناتو

من أحلى الأناشييييييد يلي سمعتها ..

بس تثير مشاعر الحزن في قلبي، عسى ربي لا يفرق بين الغلاي ياااا رب...

----------


## MissUAE10

> من أحلى الأناشييييييد يلي سمعتها ..
> 
> بس تثير مشاعر الحزن في قلبي، عسى ربي لا يفرق بين الغلاي ياااا رب...


 آمين يارب 

اسعدني مرورج يالطيبه

----------


## ورد الريف

كلمآآت روووعهــ

تسلمين ..^^

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مرورج الطيب عزيزتي

----------


## ساس الحلا

مشكووووووووووووووووره اختي ..

----------


## ام مهـــره

جاري التحمييييل,,

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب عزيزاتي

----------


## كلوفر

نشيده رائعه 

تسلمين الغاليه 

و جزاك الله خير

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب

----------


## مرسيدس 11

مشكوره اختي وايد حلوه

----------


## UAES

دوومج ذوووق ياايعدي سلمتي ع الانشوودة ...

----------


## دانه @

روووووووعه الكلمااااااااااااااااااااات ><

مشكووووووورة خييييييييتي

----------


## قطرة ألم

جاري التحميل

----------


## عينآويه 7

*تسلمين على الانشوده*

----------


## قمرuae

رووووعه وااايد رووعه

كلمات عجيبه

شكرا اختي

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب

----------


## حنا غلانا غير

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## alasi

*مشكووووره الغاليه ع الانشودة الرائعه*

----------


## MissUAE10

اسعدني مروركم الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مرورج الطيب

----------


## مرحباني

ودعت روحي يوم ودعت غالي وحبه كبير فاق كل خيالي

ليته يحس بضيقتي في غيابه والله أعزه يا بشر يا قرابه



تسلميين ع الانشووده الحلوه 


 :Smile:

----------


## Amo0one

روووعه كلماتها .. 

يسلموو

----------


## برد الشتاء

رووووووووووووووعة الانشودة 
دمتي بود

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب عزيزاتي

----------


## مهجه

حلوة كلمات
مشكورة فديتج

----------


## عذبة الكلام

يسلمووو ع الانشووده الحلوووه

----------

